# Mi vta



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

CALLING OUT ALL MI. VTA.
cant believe that at this BIG race that is coming up 
that there is only going to be 8 VTAs there!!
we get more racers at a club race than that.:dude:


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

they are all afraid of you mr blaze


----------

